# My Flesh Tearers Army *WIP*



## Angelofblades (Dec 22, 2006)

It's always nice to see full army pics. I have to take more pictures of the rest of the army:

Sanguinor


































Captain w/ Thunder hammer / SS


















Army Pics:


































































































My version of Vulkan, before the new BA codex:


















































The army as of BoLscon 2010


























































Since then, I've gotten my LRC painted, some Vanguard amongst a few other things. Will have to post new pics soon! 

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good mate, nice work!

How did you do the white on the sanguiner? I would love to be able to paint white like that


----------



## Angelofblades (Dec 22, 2006)

The wings or armor? The armor is silver actually, the wings are white.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The wings then; the armour is very nice as well, would be interested to know how you did that too.


----------



## Angelofblades (Dec 22, 2006)

Wll, really its starts with white primer, then mixing white with grey, for lighter grey. light wash black, then go over with the grey-white mix. Wash goes over the recesses predominantly. 

I believe the armor is boltgun - chainmail - mithril - higlighted white/grey. heavy black/blue wash in recesses.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like your Sanguinor. Have a bit of rep.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Agreed, very nice Sanguinor. The wings are great.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome army man! Looking forward to see more of your work 

Have some rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sanguinor looks great! Very original with the silver armor. I may have to steal that idea for my Sang Guard with your permission. +rep


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job I plan on going red and black for my renegade Blood Angels. + Rep from me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just thought I would mention that I never liked the Sanguiner model, but you've painted it well enough for me to actually like it for the first time!


----------

